# i been mugged



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 15, 2008)

Though I'd try a coffe mug that was on sale at Woodcraft. This one is in magony that had a knot in it. Looking forward to tying out some java in it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Nov 15, 2008)

I've wanting to try one of those.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 15, 2008)

That's really nice.  Was that one piece of wood, or several glued together?


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 15, 2008)

That is really cool. I ordered some from Woodcraft, looking forward to trying one out.


----------



## marcruby (Nov 15, 2008)

Neat!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 15, 2008)

nava1uni said:


> That's really nice.  Was that one piece of wood, or several glued together?



It is a solid piece of wood. I didt read all the directions first and made a solid bottom, no plug as in the instructions. I still havent figured out why the instructions suggest you  part the bottom and then plug the open end?! Any body know?


----------



## angelofdeath (Nov 17, 2008)

that is a beautiful mug....


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 13, 2008)

oobak said:


> It is a solid piece of wood. I didt read all the directions first and made a solid bottom, no plug as in the instructions. I still havent figured out why the instructions suggest you  part the bottom and then plug the open end?! Any body know?



i think its in case you turn the internal depth to the minimum necessary for the mug, and the heat generated through the base could crack the end grain, other than that i haven't the foggiest :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## elody21 (Dec 26, 2008)

These look really fun to make. Maybe I'll try one in corian!


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 27, 2008)

HAHA, man, I bet that would be HEAVY!!


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 27, 2008)

Haha, I bet that would be heavy!!


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 27, 2008)

Great job Glen. I'm gonna have to try one.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 29, 2008)

It reall is not as the wood is very thin, so thin it split after being left out in the cold and filling it up with hot coffee. I will have to make a new one. Be sure to use wood that is dry and leave some room for the metal to expand.




woody350ep said:


> Haha, I bet that would be heavy!!


----------



## thewishman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ouch! Sorry about your mug - it was a pretty piece of wood.


----------

